# Receiver Question



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I'm finally going to get my first A/V Receiver. The one I'm looking at is the Sony STR-DG1200 seen here: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_158STD1200/Sony-STR-DG1200.html?tp=179. This should be able to handle everything I can currently throw at it correct? PS3, Blu-Ray, Directv HD DVR.
Also, is this a good price? Anyway I can get it cheaper? Where do you guys shop online?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Check the prices at Amazon.com -- several of their partners have lower prices. If you don't need more than 2 HDMI inputs, you might also consider the Yamaha RX-V663, also from Amazon. We have that receiver in a 17X17 family room with 18 foot ceiling, and it is really great. (see my setup in my signature, below).
Remember, whatever receiver you buy will sound only as good as the speakers you hook it up to. Expect to pay more for your speakers than you do for your receiver. I'm a big Paradigm fan (and I have some of their lower priced speakers), but you can also get excellent speakers from Boston Acoustics, Polk Audio and Klipsch if you ignore their cheaper speakers. Bose speakers are grossly overpriced. 
Other fine speakers are available from Cerwin Vega, B&W and Definitive Technology.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I need at least 3 HDMI inputs, and the more the better.
Will this be able to handle Directv's 1080p DOD?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

That is a good price on a decent receiver. However, if you like that particular receiver, then I'd get the Sony STR-2400ES, especially if you can get it for around the same price.

Their almost identical in terms of specs, but the ES receivers come with a 5 year warranty whereas the DG's only have a 2 year warranty.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> Will this be able to handle Directv's 1080p DOD?


Yes. Sony has been a leader in the area of HDMI features and compatibility, always being among the first to support the latest standards.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> That is a good price on a decent receiver. However, if you like that particular receiver, then I'd get the Sony STR-2400ES, especially if you can get it for around the same price.
> 
> Their almost identical in terms of specs, but the ES receivers come with a 5 year warranty whereas the DG's only have a 2 year warranty.


Checking on pricegrabber.com, that receiver is available from Abe's of Maine for $579.99 with free shipping.


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

kturcotte said:


> I think I'm finally going to get my first A/V Receiver. The one I'm looking at is the Sony STR-DG1200 seen here: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_158STD1200/Sony-STR-DG1200.html?tp=179. This should be able to handle everything I can currently throw at it correct? PS3, Blu-Ray, Directv HD DVR.
> Also, is this a good price? Anyway I can get it cheaper? Where do you guys shop online?


I just bought the DG1200 last week from Crutchfield for that price. I have my PS3,XBOX 360 and my direct tv HD-DVR all hooked up and through HDMI. ive only actually used it for less then a week, but so far, im very happy with it. The 1200 is selling for fricken $900 at the sony style website. So paying $599 for it isnt to shabby. I looked high and low for prices for this receiver and so far, ive found prices ranging from $600 and up. The only thing that frustrated me a little was the lack of professional reviews for this receiver. That and the fact that Sony doesnt list the DAC for their receivers which might give some a moment of pause when thinking about buying one. Sorry, didnt mean to get a little off topic. Anyhow, the speaker calibration works pretty well and the on screen guide is really good. Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> That is a good price on a decent receiver. However, if you like that particular receiver, then I'd get the Sony STR-2400ES, especially if you can get it for around the same price.
> 
> Their almost identical in terms of specs, but the ES receivers come with a 5 year warranty whereas the DG's only have a 2 year warranty.


Thats a good idea for him to consider. I went back and fourth for days on deciding between the DG1200and the 2400ES. I even started a thread in this section asking for opinions on the ES. I ended up going for the 1200 because it has more digital connections then the 2400. That and at the time, it was moderately cheaper.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I'll probably go for the 2400 if it's the same price, or about.
Fun question though. Will either receiver allow me to tie together an HDMI input and a optical input? I want to run my computer into the receiver. DVI output->DVI/HDMI converter->HDMI input. However, this obviously doesn't get me my audio. Combining an HDMI an optical inputs together would.


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Well whichever one you decide to buy, im pretty sure you will be happy with it. im very happy with mine. Good luck!


----------



## uswebworx (Apr 16, 2009)

KAL said:


> I just bought the DG1200 last week from Crutchfield for that price. I have my PS3,XBOX 360 and my direct tv HD-DVR all hooked up and through HDMI. ive only actually used it for less then a week, but so far, im very happy with it. The 1200 is selling for fricken $900 at the sony style website. So paying $599 for it isnt to shabby. I looked high and low for prices for this receiver and so far, ive found prices ranging from $600 and up. The only thing that frustrated me a little was the lack of professional reviews for this receiver. That and the fact that Sony doesnt list the DAC for their receivers which might give some a moment of pause when thinking about buying one. Sorry, didnt mean to get a little off topic. Anyhow, the speaker calibration works pretty well and the on screen guide is really good. Any other questions feel free to ask.


Is your sound equal volume between HD and SD channels?


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

For the most part yes, with a couple of exceptions here and there.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I know this doesn't answer your question... but I am using an older Sony receiver (STR-DE895) that has no HDMI and doesn't do the newer codecs.

Now that I have an HDMI TV set (my CRT rear projection that I just replaced was component only) I was going to keep my eyes open for a good deal on a new receiver.

I planned on looking at Sony first because mine is really a great receiver, just a bit old in the tooth in terms of the latest features, though it is one of the earlier 6.1 receivers that they made I believe.

So I'd cast a vote towards looking at Sony if the price is right.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Sony ES equipment is rated well. Regular Sony gear is not. if you are a discerning user, definitely consider the ES stuff if you are going with Sony. Same with Pioneer, the regular stuff is OK, the Elite stuff is outstanding. hopefully you take that into consideration when you make your final decisions. I was originally a Pioneer guy, moved up to Yamaha, and now have moved on to Denon, and couldnt be happier.


----------

